# US DOT Number??



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm just wondering why I see US DOT numbers on pick ups all the time and 3500s and even 1500's? I always noticed them on the big tri axle dumps and such and always assumed that it was some kind of inspection number or something, but I've been noticing them on smaller trucks lately. What is the reason why someone would have a US Dot number posted on their smaller or larger truck?

Thanks for any info, 

Collin


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's the law. 10,001 pounds or more combined weight.If your pulling your mowers with a pickup your going to need a number. It's free to get them. But 250.00 if you don't have them.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

grandview;456692 said:


> It's the law. 10,001 pounds or more combined weight.If your pulling your mowers with a pickup your going to need a number. It's free to get them. But 250.00 if you don't have them.


Does the DOT # on a truck mean that it has to stop for all weight stations? All the time?

Just wondering because it would not make sense to have to stop all the time if I am only pulling a heavy trailer 1% of the time I pass the station right by my house.

Thanks:salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Now since my truck is commercially owned and commercially registered and insured and I imagine I'm occasionally over 10,000 pounds with my trailer and all. Does this mean I need a dot number?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Basically, if your truck is registered for more than 10,000 pounds, you need a DOT number. However, I had my one ton registered for 12,000 pounds to haul a sander in the winter and did not have a DOT number. I took it cross country from Maine to Nebraska and back without getting stopped; nor did I stop at weigh stations. But I had a flatbed that was obviously empty. There was one close call - In New York, a State Trooper swung in behind me, but before he put on his lights, he swung across the median and took off in the opposite direction. If I'd gotten stopped, I'd just tell them it was my vehicle and I was on a personal (vs business) trip.

Check out this site and decide: http://safer.fmcsa.dot.gov/faq.aspx


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

In my area.. they have DOT officers doing spot checks.. they seem to target the driver who has Mason type dumps more then the average guy with a pickup towing a trailer or sanding/plow.If your trailer is hauling more then 10000# it needs your DOT numbers as well.these summons are costly and produce a lot of $ for the states that issue them.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

It is one number for the entire business. I would suggest everyone with a truck and trailer (total weight over 10,001) register for it. Keep the info in the truck. If you get stopped, you have it. You don't have to put the numbers on the truck to draw attention to you if you don't want to. In Michigan, you have until I think Jan of 09 to put the numbers on the trucks.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

*Check this site out they have the anwser*

I know the company i work for has the us dot # since there commercial check this site out I'm sure it will help

http://safer.fmcsa.dot.gov/faq.aspx


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

QuadPlower;456845 said:


> It is one number for the entire business. I would suggest everyone with a truck and trailer (total weight over 10,001) register for it. Keep the info in the truck. If you get stopped, you have it. You don't have to put the numbers on the truck to draw attention to you if you don't want to. In Michigan, you have until I think Jan of 09 to put the numbers on the trucks.


 Here in NY you had to have the Numbers on by june 2006...in this area they are training all the local cops the rules and regs for DOT summons...its a big money maker for the states..so look out..


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

IMAGE;456703 said:


> Does the DOT # on a truck mean that it has to stop for all weight stations? All the time?
> 
> Just wondering because it would not make sense to have to stop all the time if I am only pulling a heavy trailer 1% of the time I pass the station right by my house.
> 
> Thanks:salute:


Yes, you need to stop. You've just been lucky that you haven't met up with Officer ***** who will give you so many tickets you'd be better off giving your truck over to the state. Oh, and he could also red tag you for 10 hours right on the spot...no driving at all for TEN HOURS.

Care to guess how I know all of this? Right outside of Albert Lea, MN I got pulled over and the officer asked to see my log sheets. Didn't have them on me because I was just going to see my buddy in Iowa (I wasn't pulling a load or anything) but because I have a DOT # on the side of my truck and I was more than 100 miles from my origin I had to have log sheets filled out.

Anyway, right then and there I had to stop driving for 10 hours. I called a towing company who drove my truck to their shop and I took off from there but I was sure nervous about getting caught.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

It gets even worse, I was advised Maine Motor Vehicles that commericial vehicles (that is the truck, the trailer, and the contents) over 10,000 lbs need to carry log books if crossing state lines. In Maine the commerical registration (even on pickups) states max combined weight rather than the trucks GVW. I opted for 9900 lbs for my Chevy 1500 (tows an open car trailer in summer)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Saabman is right about going out of state and needing log book (which also means a med card) if you have a DOT # which you need to go out of state (or over so many miles from your base of operations.) For Maine people, be aware that trucks equipped for snow/ice removal are exempt from State DOT registration WHILE PERFORMING SNOW AND ICE RELATED FUNCTIONS. No, you can not equip your gravel truck with a plow and avoid DOT registration.


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

I know here in colorado my dot numbers are on magnets. I was told to use them when my 1 ton was hauling commercially ie. my mowing equipment. I was told by the dot offcier that this was because my 1 ton is used for both private and business use. He also said that I should always run the truck in compliance with all dot rules whether private or commercial. I am alos under the understanding this 10,001 is the combined weight of truck and trailer loaded. Which is odd becasue I am only 9900 in my 1 ton when hauling my equipment as long as I only have one z mower on it. but I was told it is because it is a one ton and that all one ton trucks for commercail use have to have DOT numbers. However a 3/4 ton if under weight does not likewise the same is so with a 1/2 ton. Needles to say I am looking for a new 1/2 ton crew cab but need to sell my 1 ton first.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone know the rules in Illinois?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Now what if I'm towing my buddies trailer and skid with my personal vehicle for my own personal use? They can't bust me for that right? I know it's over 10,000 because that's what the trailer and skid weigh. I get a little nervous sometimes hauling his equipment around, even though it really is for my personal use.

**edit His equipment is part of his business, excavation and landscape company.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

What if I have a dot number, but I'm not hauling anything at all and I'm way under 10,000 pounds, do I need to stop at a weigh station? Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Even if you drive a S 10 and it has commercial plates your suppose to stop. The sign says ALL TRUCKS.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

grandview;457095 said:


> Even if you drive a S 10 and it has commercial plates your suppose to stop. The sign says ALL TRUCKS.


Not true, only if you are over 10k actual GCW. The only exemption being RV's and Campers.

If you are driving an S10 with commercial truck plates, you do not need to stop. If you are driving an F-350 with a DOT # and you weigh under 10k you do not need to stock. If your vehicle, or vehicle and trailer weight more than 10k you need to stop.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

The reason I now have commercial plates (even though I do nothing commerical with my truck) is that a car buddy got stopped on the Maine Turnpike for being overweight in his F150. They (special weight compliance unit of the State Police) took him and his dual axle car carrier (with car on it) to the scales (in Augusta). The combined weight was over 10,000 which is illegal in Maine ( I think the limit is like 6000 lbs) on personal plates. He got off with a warning. He and I both now run commericial plates.

BTW, Maine exempts boat trailers, snow mobile trailers, and RV trailers. I even said my race car was a recreational vehicle  in attempt to escape the commerical tags, but they did not buy it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OldSchoolPSD;457097 said:


> Not true, only if you are over 10k actual GCW. The only exemption being RV's and Campers.
> 
> If you are driving an S10 with commercial truck plates, you do not need to stop. If you are driving an F-350 with a DOT # and you weigh under 10k you do not need to stock. If your vehicle, or vehicle and trailer weight more than 10k you need to stop.


In NY you better pull in and get the wave by from the cop.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

I am calling Maine BMV on Monday to see what we need to do. We have the 2007 Chevy 3500 with an aluminum rack body. The sticker inside the driver's door states the GVWR is 12,000 lbs. I checked our Maine registration and it lists 6000 lbs. 

The truck stays mostly on property but does make occasional trips to lumber yard, concrete supplier, etc. With a new Home Depot in North Conway, NH and a Lowes opening up there this week, I will be driving across a state line with this truck. I have often come across road blocks on Route 302, manned by both NH and ME state police checking for drunks and inspection stickers.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Rules for Maine Commercial Vehicle registration (State DOT #'s):

http://www.maine.gov/sos/bmv/commercial/iusdot.htm


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

in il you need to have a safty sticker in any truck over 10,000 gvw or a anuual dot inspection (saftey sticker is for commercial vehicles ) ill commerce commision numbers are required if you work within the state of ill but if you cross state lines then you need dot and a log book.By the way ,you need to carry a med card on any il plate of D (10,000lb) and above no matter if you are dot or icc or cdl or not.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Mick;457142 said:


> Rules for Maine Commercial Vehicle registration (State DOT #'s):
> 
> http://www.maine.gov/sos/bmv/commercial/iusdot.htm


Thank you for posting the link but it contradicts what other Mainer's have been stating in this topic:



> Intrastate motor carriers in the following categories must obtain a state issued USDOT Number:
> 
> * Operating a motor vehicle with a registered or boosted weight in excess of 26,000 pounds;
> * Operating a motor vehicle with three or more axles on the power unit; or
> * Operating buses for hire and have been issued a Permit for Operation of Motorcoach Intrastate Carrier by the Bureau of Motor Vehicles.


So my one ton DRW is less than half 26k lbs, has one power axle and is not a bus. So why have others stated that their half ton pickups required the USDOT numbering?


----------



## WI OLY (Oct 7, 2007)

In Wisconsin this is how it works:
All Commercial Vehicles that have a GVWR of 10,001 lbs or more must have a DOT Number. Along with that comes an annual inspection. If any commercial vehicle under a GVWR of 10,001 lbs., but pulls a trailer, and the trailer weight (with load) and the vehicle GVWR exceeds 10,000 lbs then you need a DOT Number. Example: 1996 Dodge 2500 pickup has a GVWR of 8,700 lbs. and he is pulling a trailer with load that is 1,301 lbs then he must have a DOT number. You also have to have your company name and city and state displayed on both sides of the truck. This law applies for operating on all roads and highways (not just the interstate). Lots of guys are being nailed in my area because they do not comply. I have 3 trucks and all have DOT Numbers.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Another caveat in Maine, is that up to 9999 lbs a normal safety inspection (like you get for your passenger car) is all that is required on a commercial reg. Any inspection station can do it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Deleted as it got too convoluted.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Around here about 80% of all trailers on the road do not have license plates on them, and about that many there are no brake or tail lights. Since Ky. has been closing down weight stations on the interstate the KY DOT has been work in the city's. If you have a trailer and they pull you over, they will run the license plate on the truck, if truck plate is register to a individual you do not need a license plate on the trailer, if the truck is in a company name you need a license plate on the trailer. I had 14,000 lb plates on my 3500HD, when I went to get the plate renewed they asked about a DOT # which I did not have, I lowered the plates to 10,000 lbs so I would not have to get a number. I do know this one guy the KY DOT made him put his company name on his trucks. When I am in my 01 2500HD I never stop at a weight station on the interstate, heck you are in KY.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

*Michigan Dot Laws*

Commercial vehicles:

My Fam. owns a construction company and we were required by the dot here to put usdot#'s on any of our company owned trucks that had a gvrw of 10,001 pounds or more (no matter if it was under 10,001 when it was empty or not) and were also required to get dot inspections on all of them every year. the law in michigan also states that any vehicle with a gvrw 10,001lbs up to 26,000lbs requires a chauffeurs license. 26,001lbs on up needs a cdl license.

now if your pulling a trailer with a commercial truck that weighs less then 10,000lbs but the total weight(truck+trailer = total weight) then you still need a dot# and chauffeurs license\cdl

Private owned vehicles:

this is a gray area as there are a large number of variables (ie: if you make money with it) other then that there are no major dot requirements\restrictions


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

tbrownell...what on a truck with a gvwr of 12k, cmopany owned, but used for non business functions(ir pulling my camper) do I need the DOT stuff? I am thinking of getting magnets and removing them when not using it for business to avoid any potential issues(ie weigh stations).

Thanks


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

its free just get them


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

I run through DOT checkpoints just about everyday. You can go on the Federal Motor Carriers website and read until your eyes fall out.The problem is most DOT guys are just shy of making the ranks of a real officer so they all have additudes and a huge bone to pick with you. The rules change as they seem fit. What I am told by one DOT officer the next day is the complete opposite by another. DOT checkpoint are nothing but a cashcow. Never do I see a garbage hauler operated by a couple illegal cans from mexico pulled over checking there papers. You just see them on fire in wrecks etc. They pop the average hard working man like myself and write me stupid bullsh*t tickets simply because they know I will pay them.As far as going through weigh stations if you are commercial you have to stop. It dosent matter what you THINK you weigh, thats the POINT of a weigh station.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

95 n.b. 1/4 mile north of Delaware there is a chicken shack.
If you stay in the hammer lane it is very easy to pass by.
If your getting paid by the load and running heavy , you low ride up rt. 13 w/ all the traffic and lights.LEGAL


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Being that I run overweight about 101% of the time I know every way around them. Ever seen DOT on the side of the road at the 13/40 split FUN!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

So bottom line, you guys think I should get a dot number on my 3500 and landscape trailer? What about our s10 runner truck? (now that the subject of s10s comes up) I have seen an s10 with dot numbers. I thought it was kind of odd.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If anyone wants the info.....Illinois law only mandates you to have a DOT # if you are going to be over 10,001 pounds and cross state lines. IDOT's number for anyone thats needs it is 1-217-782-7820. And the website to apply for a United States DOT # is www.fmcsa.dot.gov :waving:


----------



## Meadelz (Feb 18, 2007)

*DOT Audit*

Last April I had a safety audit with the DOT. I must say the guy was pretty cool. I was stunned when I learned it was necessary to have a DOT # on my 3/4 pickup. Of course the GVW is 9200lbs, but as soon as the trailer goes on I'm over the 10,001lbs. So I went and put the # on my truck. HOWEVER!!!!!! On my 1 ton dump I did have a DOT number BUT, get this........ Since the truck has a 12,000 lb GVW the law requires you to have a HEAVY TRUCK INSPECTION. Nice huh?? Thank goodness I live in rural america. Good luck guys.

Michael


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here in Connecticut the magic # is 18,001. I tried to register my trailer at 6600 to be under the limit and when I got stopped he called Anderson Mfg. gave them my trailer model # from my registration and asked what the gvwr of this trailer is. Needless to say Anderson said 7000. 7000 plus F-350 is 18,100. Got inspected and written up for everything and told I can not drive away because I did not have a log book. I appealed all fees and won. I do have removable dot #'s now. Next year I will get a smaller trailer then no dot #'s.


----------



## royalslover (Dec 10, 2005)

Meadelz;460291 said:


> Last April I had a safety audit with the DOT. I must say the guy was pretty cool. I was stunned when I learned it was necessary to have a DOT # on my 3/4 pickup. Of course the GVW is 9200lbs, but as soon as the trailer goes on I'm over the 10,001lbs. So I went and put the # on my truck. HOWEVER!!!!!! On my 1 ton dump I did have a DOT number BUT, get this........ Since the truck has a 12,000 lb GVW the law requires you to have a HEAVY TRUCK INSPECTION. Nice huh?? Thank goodness I live in rural america. Good luck guys.
> 
> Michael


What was the safety inspection for? what did they do? I'm supposed to have one here soon.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

I was told by the NY DOT that the regeulations are as follows : combined weight over 10,000 pounds, crossing state lines, and for profit (dosen't matter if you claim a loss). that is it. You can drive a f450 pickup with a horse trailer and you don't need #s or to stop at check points. I'm on the border so I need to get the numbers and meet the regulations. Driving a vehicle that is over 26,000 you need a cdl and that is totally different subject.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

FREE !
how..i tried to find out for mass
and it runs around 300..


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

DOT numbers are federal so it shouldnt matter what state you are in the rules should be the same, How they enforce it may vary state to state, here in NH they are just starting to get after the smaller trucks. Ive even heard they are dipping some pickups for off road fuel. I do believe that medical cards are required but I thought log books were only needed if you go over 100 miles each way. I think that the real truth is they dont want hard working guys to make a living without their cut from fines..


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

SteveR;468957 said:


> DOT numbers are federal so it shouldnt matter what state you are in the rules should be the same, How they enforce it may vary state to state, here in NH they are just starting to get after the smaller trucks. Ive even heard they are dipping some pickups for off road fuel. I do believe that medical cards are required but I thought log books were only needed if you go over 100 miles each way. I think that the real truth is they dont want hard working guys to make a living without their cut from fines..


Well said!!! I think many on here need to understand it is FEDERAL DOT not a state DMV law.


----------



## WI OLY (Oct 7, 2007)

and thats why its called a USDOT number...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow, a truck regulation thread that is mostly dead on correct. 

Any commercial vehicle is required to have either city\state or USDOT. This is so the gov't can track the law-abiding citizens hauling stuff around the state or country can be 'tracked'. Never mind our borders are so porous anybody and their brother can walk in. Idiots. 

Couple clarifications as I understand them. If using a pickup (even a company pickup) for personal use--pulling a camper--you will be fine without a USDOT number. 

Vehicles that will not exceed 10,001# GCVW require city and state, no USDOT number, yes, very stupid. Supposedly, even if you do put a USDOT # on it, it will not meet the requirements. Company names are required as well. 

The guy in MN that was outside of 100 mile radius of his home, the cop was full of it. Personal use does not require a logbook, ever. Tell the cop to shove it and read his law books again. 

Annual inspections are required on any vehicle over 10,001#'s--truck or trailer. Each one. Any one that operates a commercial vehicle of 10,001 and over must have a med examiner's certificate. If you go interstate, you must have a logbook. Intrastate only requires one if you are 105 or 115 air miles from your base. (Can't remember which, I think it's the 105 though.)

AFAIK, USDOT #'s are only required on tractors\tow vehicles, not trailers and I've never seen a trailer with one. 

Get into Farm plates and everything is out the window. Just don't try to run a commercial vehicle on farm plates, it won't be worth it.

As stated, these are Federal regs, not state, so most of what has been stated is required of every one of us, no matter what a state or local cop tells you.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

so where do yo apply for free???


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

There has been a few links posted already in this thread. Go look for them!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/licensing/agents.htm


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Farm plates bring up a good point I've been meaning to get info on. Can tractors or skid steers or whatever you may have be driven on the road. I HAVE seen skid steers and tractors (small to large) with commercial plates on the back of them, driving down the road. I am in MA. Opinions? I've gotten hassled from the police and neighbors for driving my tractor about 50 feet down the street form our commercial property to do our neighbors sidewalk. Even though the town has their tractors, which are all identical to mine, driving all over the streets doing side walks and snow banks. They have no plates.

The police told me I'm creating a hazzard and I have no plates on the tractor so I have to stay off the road. I think I should mention that I had my SMV sign on the back, flashing hazzards, strobe on the tractor, my truck with the whole strobe system and flashers parked in the parking place next to the sidewalk. I think he was just bord and needed something to bi*$h about. That really got me fired up :angry:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can't really say for sure, but AFAIK in MI we don't need plates on equipment. That's something that has always surprised me about the NE. We have equipment we run on the road, they are road legal with the flashing lights, turn signals, tail lights, mirrors and all we do is have the SMV triangle. I thought that was always enough to make them legal. Must be your vehicle laws are different out there. Technically, they aren't vehicles.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Check your State. Here, I can take my tractor on the road with a SMV sign from home to the nearest gas station. Beyond that, it needs a license plate. But to get the plate, I'd have to get it inspected and insured. All this was a surprise to the clerk at our town office who handles the vehicle plates when I had her look it up. Her husband had been driving his tractor all over the roads for years.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

merrimacmill;472575 said:


> Farm plates bring up a good point I've been meaning to get info on. Can tractors or skid steers or whatever you may have be driven on the road. I HAVE seen skid steers and tractors (small to large) with commercial plates on the back of them, driving down the road. I am in MA. Opinions? I've gotten hassled from the police and neighbors for driving my tractor about 50 feet down the street form our commercial property to do our neighbors sidewalk. Even though the town has their tractors, which are all identical to mine, driving all over the streets doing side walks and snow banks. They have no plates.
> 
> The police told me I'm creating a hazzard and I have no plates on the tractor so I have to stay off the road. I think I should mention that I had my SMV sign on the back, flashing hazzards, strobe on the tractor, my truck with the whole strobe system and flashers parked in the parking place next to the sidewalk. I think he was just bord and needed something to bi*$h about. That really got me fired up :angry:


Dude, you're in Newburyport- what do you expect?
Everything everyone has said is vaild with one caviot- your state may vary. It's state run, in most cases not Federal DOT. MA uses State troopers as DOT enforcement, not wannabe cops.

Seriously- the city and town are exempt from registration requirements in many cases, but you'll notice most of the snow vehicles like sidewalk plows and such are commercially registered. Can you run you're private tractor up the road- yes, a limit of like 50 feet by state law unless you're making money for it or doing it routinely. You may be required to have a slow moving vehicle sign at minimum, but odds are, just don't do it. Farm plates are for farms, vehicles used on a farm that can be run up to a certain mileage per year on road.

Now, if your 3500HD hauls a trailer with a GWR of 10,000 for profit (in any way- traveling up to Epping hauling a race car is profit... prize money means profit ie commercial enterprise) then technically you need a DOT number on the truck and you defiantly need commercial plates. Incidently, if the combined gross weight rating (remember the max rating, not the amount you happen to be carrying) of the truck and trailer is 26,001 you need a CDL! Under registering the trailer is not an out because the Troopers have access to a database of trailer manufacturers specs real time.

I have a friend who is a Trooper in MA, and happens to be a DOT Enforcement. We were discussing this the other day on a happen stance.
If you really want the ultimate answer, call the local State Police barricks and inquire to speak to a DOT officer.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I just took the test/survey on the FMCSA website and it stated that I didn't need to register with FMCSA. I dunno. 



> # Question Answer
> 0.10 Where is your company headquarters located? United States
> 2.10 Will your company operate commercial motor vehicles?* *This includes any vehicles that you own or lease. Yes
> 2.20 Will your company EVER transport cargo or passengers across State lines or outside the U.S.?**This does not include property or passengers carried under a lease agreement with another motor carrier. No
> ...


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mark,

Its 100 air miles for CDL rated vehicles and 150 for non CDL rated vehicles and driver must return to point of origin.

As for personal use of a commercial vehicle, log book is still required beyond 100 air miles and vehicle must be unloaded.

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu...764&section=395.8&section_toc=1942&guidence=Y


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

justme-;472875 said:


> Dude, you're in Newburyport- what do you expect?


LOL, they do get a little insane about stuff around here. They have a tree commity, a sign commity, and even a "fence viewing commity". Apparently these fence viewers go around and administer the laws of putting up fences and are non profit and don't even get paid to do this. We can't even put up a little parking sign anywhere without getting approval.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've heard of places like that. Do people live there by choice? Or are the committees actually guards?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Hell I dunno what to do. All I know is i'm going to go by what the Illinois State Police DOT trooper told me....


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

Any one have DOT regulations for Indiana or a site to get them?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

billet-boy;473820 said:


> Any one have DOT regulations for Indiana or a site to get them?


Department of transportation is federal and it's regulations supersedes any state laws.

no dot# are required for plowing.
we do not meet the requirements we do not even need commercial plates as we do not meat the requirements.

Commercial Motor Vehicle. For purposes of this regulation *a motor vehicle designed or regularly used to carry freight, merchandise,* or more than ten passengers, whether loaded or empty, including buses, but not including vehicles used for vanpools, or vehicles built and operated as recreational vehicles.

all on a class "c" licence....


----------



## NEWENGLAND (Oct 16, 2003)

*Maine exempts boat trailers*

BTW, Maine exempts boat trailers, snow mobile trailers, and RV trailers. I even said my race car was a recreational vehicle  in attempt to escape the commerical tags, but they did not buy it.[/QUOTE]

I was just going to ask that question about towing my 44 ft boat on its triple axel trailer.

I did ask a friend if I could borrow his 2 axel race car trailer as I wanted to haul some stuff. Firewood, old boats etc...

I wondered why he had his personnel truck registerd commercial?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Snofarmer, it depends on the state laws under that too, plus you have to take into consideration the weight limits for license classes. In Ma, weight limits are pretty much the CDL factor.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You are correct.
Weight pays a big role so does the number of axles and length.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Mick;473557 said:


> I've heard of places like that. Do people live there by choice? Or are the committees actually guards?


LOL, it used to be a really laid back town with a bunch of hippis sitting around the streets. Then this guy came in, who is the one who made nantucket really ritzy and rich, and made it a mini nantucket were everyone complains about everything and everyone. But this is off topic.

Tomorrow I'm going to call the staties and get some info. I'm still confused on all of this. Even after 4 pages of it lol.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

let me know how you make ouy cause im pretty lost myself


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ran into a friend on Friday, had DOT number and name on side of truck on magnetic signs, ask what's going on.During the summer a DOT officer pulled behind on the interstate and followed him off the interstate down a 4 lane road for about 4 miles and pulled him over. He has a SRW F-350 w/ 10,000 lb plates, was pulling a skid on a trailer. Got a ticket for $25.00 for no name or DOT number on truck, got another ticket for $25.00 no medical card and $120.00 court cost. This guy uses his truck for work and personal use. This is what he will do and be with-in the law in KY. When he is using his truck going from job to job or hauling material no DOT number on truck, when he pulls a trailer he will put magnetic signs on the truck with company name and DOT number and he has to put a unit number on the truck. Don't understand all I need to know about this, but will be sending an application off the first of the week to get a DOT number. 

Steve


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Log book if over state line? I cross state lines all the time and as long as I'm w/in 125 mi. noone ever bugs me about a log book - ever. And that's with a fully loaded 80,000 lb. rig. Just don't be a jag to the cop and he won't be a jag to you, that's pretty much how it's always worked out for me. Also, when I am going by a weigh station with a tractor and I'm not pulling a trailer, I don't go in. Neither does anyone else as far as I have seen.

Just an FYI


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I pull my boat and combined Im at 10700, I never stop for weight stations.
and if I had a race car " RV Race Vehical  " or show car < 6000lbs for my own personal fun I woudnt stop either.
BTW Im not registered Commercial


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

I got pulled over on Thursday, for no DOT # in Michigan if a commercial registered vechile weighing over 5000lbs has to have a DOT # visable from 50 feet, they are FREE, get them thru the Michigan site or go to www.safersys.org, to get one. My info came from a State of Michigan motor carrier, he also did a safety inspection on my truck which everything passed. Danhoe


----------

